
COO Tim Cook Opens Up About All Things Apple - shawndumas
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2011/01/coo-tim-cook-opens-up-about-all-things-apple/69754/
======
extension
Full story: <http://www.macworld.com/article/157247/2011/01/cook.html>

~~~
mark_l_watson
That is interesting, to hear what he says to investors. Salesmanship, but
interesting.

Off topic, but last spring on my way back from Silicon Valley I happened to
sit next to the guy who ran a parts plant in China making components for
Apple. I have very narrow interests (programming, hiking, writing/reading, and
cooking) so it was neat to get talk to someone who is in a very different kind
of business than I am in, and was in a much higher pressure job.

------
ijuhyftgreduy
Is a COO allowed to short stock like this????

Edited highlights:

We are doing crap in the PC business (that we went into when we didn't have
Jobs)

We are doing great in the mobile business - that Jobs got us into.

So don't worry about an Apple without Jobs!

~~~
revorad
And here's my favourite cherry-picked line out of context:

 _we are all very happy with product pipeline, and the team here has an
unparalleled breadth and depth of talent and a culture of innovation that
Steve has driven in the company, and excellence has become a habit. And so we
feel very, very confident about the future of the company._

~~~
ijuhyftgreduy
There is no insider figure that is linked to their products in as personal a
way as Jobs - except Jonathon Ives.

There is nobody inside with the product and business clout to take over, so it
will either be a faceless VP suit that gets promoted, or they will hire an
outside.

Who is CEO of Pepsi these days?

~~~
revorad
You name Jonathan Ive and in the next sentence say there is nobody inside.
There's also Tim Cook who did this interview.

Who was CEO of Pepsi ever? Honestly, I'm not sure if that says more about
Pepsi or my ignorance.

